# Best whole tank algae treatment? (no fish)



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In preparation for setting up a new 75, I am gradually tearing down two smaller tanks. One has very limited algae, but the other has persistent problems with hair algae and the very dark green spot algae growing on leaves (not black beard algae). Both are Walstad tanks with moderate lighting and large filters.

Plants from both tanks will be used in the new tank, and I want to eliminate the algae first. Fortunately, I can relocate all the fish and invertebrates to other established tanks well beforehand. Originally I planned to take the plants out for bleach or hydrogen peroxide treatment. But I have the opportunity to treat them in the tank where they are healthy and growing with no animals present.

So, what is an effective fishless whole-tank algae treatment? Time is not a problem, I can easily take weeks to accomplish this.

Thanks!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I clean new plants and some pulled from the tank with H2O2 mixed at 20:1
This being done in a separate container for 5 minute dip.

Someone here should have a dosing by the gallon I would think.

Never dosed an entire tank.


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

I have heard quite a few times that excel works good for getting rid of some algea types. I know BBA is one of them, don't know the rest off the top of my head but worth looking into.

Good luck! I'm in the process of tearing down a dirted tank and setting up a larger one as well.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I like to reduce the water level. Remove as much of the algae as possible. Spray the plants with h202. Completely clean the filter. Refill the tank with untreated tap water. Repeat as needed after a week or so. 
Depends on the your tap water I suppose.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Bruce. This will work well with the smaller tank, it is only 3.5 gallons.


----------



## Turningdoc (May 10, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The report:

I tried the method in Turningdoc's link on both tanks. To describe it briefly, it is a whole tank treatment with H2O2 followed by a high-normal dose of Excell. I did 3 cycles of treatment.

Both tanks responded well. The one with low to moderate algae growth cleaned up very nicely. The tank with the more severe problem (thick, hard, dark green algae on anubias and marsilea leaves) did look better. The algae definitely looked different and less healthy. But it was still all over the foliage making a bad appearance.

The algae needed to be scrubbed off the leaves. I am much too lazy to do this myself, so I enlisted an army of big ramshorn snails. Previously snails and bristlenose plecos had no effect. But now the snails are munching through the weakened algae and the tank looks much cleaner in just two days.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I guess you could dose tank with potassium permanganate.I don't know how much you should use though so slow controlled doses might be best. Good luck!


----------



## Turningdoc (May 10, 2014)

Do a lot of water changes afterward. Hold any phosphate supplements for a week or two ( if possible, test phosphates and hold until <2) as dying algae can return high phosphate back to water column and help to restore remnants.


----------

